# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Εις την αναζητησην για κλουβι

## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα φιλοι&φιλες

χαζευοντας γυρω γυρω απο το φορουμ ειδα διαφορα κλουβακια π εχετε κ ζηλεψα αρκετα για να πω την αληθεια. Εγω εχω ενα αλλα μ φενεται μικρουληκ θα θελα να βρω ενα μεγαλυτερο (η αν πεισω τον πατερα μ να κανουμε ενα μαζι) 60χ60χ80. Εχετε καθολου υποψην πετσοπ με κλουβια σε τετοιες διαστασεις Θεσσαλονικη ?

----------


## mitsman

Καννε μια αναζητηση στο google και θα βρεις σιγουρα.... οι κανονες δεν μας επιτρεπουν να αναφερουμε ονοματα καταστηματων κτλ....

στις διαστασεις αυτες θα ειναι αρχοντας παντως ο/η μικρος/η σου!!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Δν το θυμωμουν αν επιτρεπεται η οχι αλλα ημουν 51% πως δν,μ φαινεται λιγο περιεργος κανονας να μν μπορουμε να αναφερουμε ονοματα απο πετσοπ αλλα απο online πετσοπ να ειναι οκ .

----------


## mitsman

ουτε απο e-shop επιτρεπεται.... διαβασε ξανα τους κανονες!


*Κανονες!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Μεχρι πόσα λεφτα είσαι διαθεσιμος να δώσεις????

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Οοουυυ σιγουρα θα ειναι  ::  και αυτο π εχω καλουτσικο ειναι για ενα απλα θελω να ειναι μεγαλυτερο και για αργοτερα,αλλα κ παλι οπως κ να χει ενα μεγαλουτσικο κλουβακι ειναι αλλιως.
Το θεμα ειναι πως εχω δει αρκετα λινκς για e-shop απλα στα παιχνιδια,δλδ επειδη ειναι e-shop εξωτερικου δν πιανεται ?

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Δεν ξερω ακομα απο χρηματα,θα δω αναλογως.Προφανως οικονομικα μ'αυτη τη κριση μας εχει.... θελω να παρω τοσα πραγματα να του βαλω :/

----------


## lagreco69

> Το θεμα ειναι πως εχω δει αρκετα λινκς για e-shop απλα στα παιχνιδια,δλδ επειδη ειναι e-shop εξωτερικου δν πιανεται ?


Στελιο διαβασε τους κανονισμους του forum, μην ρωτας συνεχεια τι επιτρεπεται και τι οχι. 

Οταν εκανες την εγγραφη σου στο forum και αποδεχτηκες τους ορους συμμετοχης, δεν τους διαβασες πριν τους αποδεχτεις? 

Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

τους εχω διαβασει σαρκαστικα το ελεγα..

----------


## vasilakis13

μια οικονομικη λυση ειναι να παρεις μια 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα, θα ειναι λιγο κοντη βεβαια για κοκατιλ αλλα αν σκοπευεις να παρεις κι αλλο συντομα μπορεις να παρεις αλλη μια και να βγαλεις το πατο απο τη μια και την οροφη της αλλης και να τις δεσεις με δεματικα,το εχουν κανει πολλοι εδω γιατι και οικονομικο βγαινει και πολυ μεγαλο!
δες http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CE%B5%CF%82 το #5 post,εχει και φωτογραφιες.
αν ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ μπορεις να την βρεις με 23,7 ευρω τη μια.

αν εχεις ορεξη να φτιαξεις,για να φτιαξεις μια γερη κατασκευη πανω κατω στα ιδια λεφτα θα ερθεις ισως και ακριβοτερα γιατι πρεπει να φτιαξεις και σκελετο για το κλουβι,μονο με κουνελοσυρμα θα χει μεγαλη ασταθεια.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Στελιο διαβασε τους κανονισμους του forum, μην ρωτας συνεχεια τι επιτρεπεται και τι οχι. 
> 
> Οταν εκανες την εγγραφη σου στο forum και αποδεχτηκες τους ορους συμμετοχης, δεν τους διαβασες πριν τους αποδεχτεις? 
> 
> Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com


το θεμα ειναι ομως πως εχω βρει λινκς απο e-shop στα θεματα για παιχνιδια που δεν εχουν κατεβει απο το φορουμ κ λεω μηπως ειναι καποια εξαιρεση.

----------


## lagreco69

Στελιο αυτο το βλεπεις γιατι παλαιοτερα ειμασταν πολυ πιο χαλαροι, αλλα αυτο εχει αλλαξει τουλαχιστον εναν χρονο τωρα.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Οκ απλα δεν ειδα ημερομηνια ποτε ηταν και ειπα μηπως  ειναι καμια εξαιρεση,υπαρχει καποιο ανοιχτο θεμα για αυτους τους κανονες για να καταλαβω τι παιχτηκε και γιναν πιο αυστηρα τα πραγματα ?

Επισης μια διευκρινση οταν λες 76αρα εννοεις σε φαρδος ετσι ?

----------


## vasilakis13

εννοω σε μηκος,δες την φωτο απο το θεμα που σου στειλα και θα καταλαβεις

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> εννοω σε μηκος,δες την φωτο απο το θεμα που σου στειλα και θα καταλαβεις


ναι την ειδα αυτο εννουσα. βεβαια εμενα δν με παιρνει τοσο σε μηκος μεχρι 60 βαρια βαρια

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν θυμαμαι τωρα εαν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα σχετικα με την αλλαγη των κανονισμων. 

Αυτο ομως που "παιχτηκε" ηταν οτι ειχαμε γεμισει links απο καταστηματα και καπου επρεπε να σταματησει αυτο. 

Ναι το 76 ειναι το μηκος.

----------


## jk21

Στελιο το φορουμ δεν ξεκινησε με την παρουσα διαχειριστικη ομαδα .Καθε διαχειριστικη ομαδα ειχε καθε δικαιωμα να ειχε τους δικους της κανονες .Εδω και καιρο ,ειναι σαφης η απαγορευση σε εμπορικες σελιδες που πουλουν προιοντα σε λιανικη .Αν υπαρχουν καποιες παλιες δημοσιευσεις ,θα σε παρακαλεσω να μου στειλεις με πμ ολα τα σχετικα θεματα  με λινκ και το αντιστοιχο ποστ (τον αριθμο του ) στο καθε θεμα ,ωστε να αφαιρεθει .Οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν μπορουμε να ανατρεξουμε ολα τα παλια θεματα 

σε ξενες ιστοσελιδες ,εχουμε εξαιρεση αν εχουν εμπορικους συνδεσμους ,αν υπαρχουν καποια χρησιμα αρθρα ... τα λενε ολα οι κανονες

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Στελιο το φορουμ δεν ξεκινησε με την παρουσα διαχειριστικη ομαδα .Καθε διαχειριστικη ομαδα ειχε καθε δικαιωμα να ειχε τους δικους της κανονες .Εδω και καιρο ,ειναι σαφης η απαγορευση σε εμπορικες σελιδες που πουλουν προιοντα σε λιανικη .Αν υπαρχουν καποιες παλιες δημοσιευσεις ,θα σε παρακαλεσω να μου στειλεις με πμ ολα τα σχετικα θεματα  με λινκ και το αντιστοιχο ποστ (τον αριθμο του ) στο καθε θεμα ,ωστε να αφαιρεθει .Οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν μπορουμε να ανατρεξουμε ολα τα παλια θεματα 
> 
> σε ξενες ιστοσελιδες ,εχουμε εξαιρεση αν εχουν εμπορικους συνδεσμους ,αν υπαρχουν καποια χρησιμα αρθρα ... τα λενε ολα οι κανονες


Μαλιστα,οκ αν ξαναπετυχω κτ παρομοιο θα το αναφερω

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο δεν θα βρεις τιποτα σχεδον εκτος κανονων απο το 2011 και μετα! απλα διαβασε καλα τους κανονες!!!!
Εγω τα κοκατιλ μου τα εχω στις κλασσικες 76αρες και ειναι μια χαρα.... βεβαια οσο περισσοτερο χωρο τους δωσεις τοσο το καλυτερο θα ειναι..... αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο!


Δες εδω:

*Το super duper mini εκτροφείο μας!*

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Δημητρη η 76αρα η μια φενεται ανετη για 2 οντως αλλα δν εχω τοσο χορο για 76 οποτε ελεγα μηπως βαλω 2 60αρες. Προς το παρων εχω ενα κλουβακι 40χ40χ50(Υ) για ενα πουλακι αλλα θα ηθελα να ειναι μεγαλυτερο για να μπορει λιγο να πεταει μεσα να εχει κ τα κλαδακια του κ τα παχνιδακια τ. Τωρα αν βαλω ενα παιχνιδι μεσα κλεινει ολο το κλουβι :/

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Παιδια εχω βρει κατι τετοιο απο Αμερικη απο γνωστο site πωλησεων πως σας φαινεται εσας ? Τιμη 70Ε Διαστασεις 72,39Υ χ 50,8 χ 50,8 . Βεβαια λογο τιμης κ το οτι ερχεται και απο Αμερικη φοβαμαι μην εχει τπτ εξτρα φορους μην ερθει τπτ ελλατωματικο και παιζει κ το ποσο της τιμης.Αλλα ολα ειναι μεσα στη τιμη κ το τραπεζακι με τα ροδακια κ οι ταϊστρες κλπ κλπ

----------


## vasilakis13

Εμένα πολύ καλό μου φαίνεται αλλά απ ότι ξέρω θα πληρώσεις τελωνείο. Επίσης κοίτα πόσο είναι τα μεταφορικά. 

Εγώ πάντως δεν θα το παιρνα, είναι πολύ ακριβό ειδικά αν προσθέσεις το τελωνείο. 
Μπορείς να πάρεις 2 76αρες ζευγαρωστρες και να τις ενώσεις για να έχεις μεγαλύτερο ύψος

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

70€ ειναι μαζι με τα μεταφορικά,για τελωνείο δν ξέρω. Ξέρεις τι έγινε ηταν να πάρω 2 60αρες μπαίνω στο site κάνω την παραγγελία κλπ το πρωι κ το απόγευμα μ παίρνει κ μ λέει πως "δν είδα καλα κ δν τα είχε διαθεσιμα άμεσα.." Ενώ ηταν διαθεσιμα το πρωι π είδα κ έκανα την παραγγελία. Προφανώς πήγε να ετοιμάσει την παραγγελία κ είδε πως δν εχει μπηκε το αλλαξε στο site μη διαθεσιμο προσωρινα κ μ ειπε οτι κ καλα δν είδα εγω καλα... 100 οι αλεπού 101 το αλεπουδακι... Επειτα την ρωτάω ποτε έχουν σκοπό να φέρουν κ μ λέει ε δν ξέρω το Σεπτέμβριο ειναι ν έρθουν ξανά παραγγελίες κ δν ξέρω άμα θα φέρουμε κλουβιά.. Άμα δν ξέρεις εσυ αν θα φέρετε κλουβιά ποιος θα ξέρει ;;; Εγω ;; Γι αυτο άρχισα ν ψάχνω κ αλλού αλλα βγαίνει πολυ ακριβότερα

----------


## vasilakis13

Όντως η συμπεριφορά τους ήταν απαράδεκτη, θα μπορούσαν απλά να παραδεχτούν ότι δεν είχαν ανανεώσει το site. 

Τελωνείο πληρωνεις αν παραγγείλεις από χώρα εκτός ε.ε και για παραγγελιές ανω κάποιας αξίας.(για τα 70 ευρώ νομίζω θα πληρώσεις)
Κοίταξε στα πετσοπ της γειτονιάς σου μήπως βρεις κάποιο σε ικανοποιητικη τιμή. Αν καταλήξεις σε παραγγελία από εξωτερικό προτίμησε κάποιο κατάστημα εντός ε.ε

----------


## stephan

> . Ξέρεις τι έγινε ηταν να πάρω 2 60αρες μπαίνω στο site κάνω την παραγγελία κλπ το πρωι κ το απόγευμα μ παίρνει κ μ λέει πως "δν είδα καλα κ δν τα είχε διαθεσιμα άμεσα.." Ενώ ηταν διαθεσιμα το πρωι π είδα κ έκανα την παραγγελία. Προφανώς πήγε να ετοιμάσει την παραγγελία κ είδε πως δν εχει μπηκε το αλλαξε στο site μη διαθεσιμο προσωρινα κ μ ειπε οτι κ καλα δν είδα εγω καλα... 100 οι αλεπού 101 το αλεπουδακι... Επειτα την ρωτάω ποτε έχουν σκοπό να φέρουν κ μ λέει ε δν ξέρω το Σεπτέμβριο ειναι ν έρθουν ξανά παραγγελίες κ δν ξέρω άμα θα φέρουμε κλουβιά.. Άμα δν ξέρεις εσυ αν θα φέρετε κλουβιά ποιος θα ξέρει ;;; Εγω ;; Γι αυτο άρχισα ν ψάχνω κ αλλού αλλα βγαίνει πολυ ακριβότερα


Ξέρεις πότε το κατάλαβαν ότι δεν είχε? Όταν ειδαν την δικια μου παραγγελία. Παρήγγειλα προχθές το απόγευμα μια 60αρα  και έλεγε οτι έχει διαθέσιμες, το επόμενο πρωί καταθέτω το χρειαζούμενο ποσο και το ίδιο βράδυ (χθες δλδ) μου τηλεφωνούν και μου λεν ότι δεν έχει πλέων διαθέσιμες 60αρες και δεν ξερουν ποτε θα ερθουν καινούριες οπότε μου επιστρέφουν τα χρήματα και έμεινα να ψάχνω σήμερα πάλι για καινούριο κλουβι.  ::

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ε ναι κ εγω εχθες το πρωι εκανα την παραγγελια κ την καταθεση.. και με πηραν το βραδυ κ εμενα.. Εντομεταξυ πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν τις 15αυγουστου κ με λενε η μεταφορικες εκλεισαν κ δν μπορουμε να στειλουμε οποτε παρτε τη δευτερα ξανα κ για να κανετε την παραγγελια.. δλδ τι μας δουλευουν ? τελος παντων.

Εχω ψαξει Βασιλη στα γυρω γυρω πετσοπ της γειτονιας μ κ ολα εχουν πανακριβα κ μικρα κλουβια, εψαξα κ στο κεντρο Θεσσαλονικη αλλα οι τιμες παρομοιες διαφορες ειναι της κλασσης 2Ε κ πιο κατω..Γι αυτο ψαχνω απο a***n αμερικανικο κ αγγλικο για κλουβι αλλα βγαινει στο 70αρι κ αμα εχει και τελωνεια κλπ θα παει κανα 100αρι αρα στις τιμες π τα εχουν κ τα πετσοπ. Θα κανω μια ακομα αναζητηση για πετσοπ Θεσσαλονικη να δω ξανα για κλουβια και τιμες μηπως βρω κτ π δεν ειχα προσεξει την προηγουμενη φορα. 

Παντως αν εχετε οικονομικες προτασεις (εκτος τις 76αρες δλδ και για κατασκευη απο μονος μ π το θεωρω απιθανο) ειμαι ολος αυτια

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ για κλουβιά κτλ ΠΑΝΤΑ και ΜΟΝΟ από το πετ σοπ μου που ψωνίζω και τις τροφές...ότι κλουβί μου αρέσει απότο πιο μικρό ως το πιο μεγάλο, είτε το έχει εκεί είτε με παραγγελία το βλέπω και το παίρνω απευθείας.Ούτε από εξωτερικό ούτε μέσω internet, δέκα αιώνες να πούμε.Από κοντά μπαμ μπαμ.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Εγώ για κλουβιά κτλ ΠΑΝΤΑ και ΜΟΝΟ από το πετ σοπ μου που ψωνίζω και τις τροφές...ότι κλουβί μου αρέσει απότο πιο μικρό ως το πιο μεγάλο, είτε το έχει εκεί είτε με παραγγελία το βλέπω και το παίρνω απευθείας.Ούτε από εξωτερικό ούτε μέσω internet, δέκα αιώνες να πούμε.Από κοντά μπαμ μπαμ.


Κοιτα κ εγω παλια για τα ψαρακια μ το ιδιο εκανα απο ενα πετσοπ σταθερα τα επαιρνα ολα δεν κοιτουσα ουτε τιμες ουτε τπτ απλα τωρα ετσι οπως εχουν γινει τα πραγματα αρχισα λιγο να τα ψαχνω

----------


## Efthimis98

Ένα κλουβί καλό είναι σαν αυτό που έχει ο Δημήτρης Mitsman με την Βίκυ, και η Αθηνά!
Νομίζω είναι γύρω στα 130 με τα μεταφορικά, θα σου πούνε τα παιδιά που ξέρουν καλύτερα και έχουν το κλουβί!

Είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο και εύκολο στο να καθαριστεί ..... !!!!

----------


## xristina_konta

Επειδη ανεφερες οτι τα μεταφορικα ειναι μεσα στην τιμη,θα σου συνιστουσα να το ψαξεις καλυτερα.Τι εννοω.Παρηγγειλε ο γιος μου κατι εξαρτηματα ηλεκτρονικα απο Σιγκαπουρη και στο σαιτ μας εβγαλε με τα μεταφορικα τιμη 120 ε.Οταν πηγε να τα παραλλαβει απο αεροδρομιο πληρωσε  τελωνειο,φορους υπερ τριτων χωρων,μεταφορικα ξανα και εργατικα για να μπουν αποθηκη.Συνολο για πραγματα καθαρης αξιας 85 ε πληρωσε τελικη τιμη ολα μαζι 220 ε.Δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να μπεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια.Εμεις μπηκαμε 2 φορες δυστυχως γιατι τα συγκεκριμενα δεν υπηρχαν παρα μονο Σιγκαπουρη και Αμερικη

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Επειδη ανεφερες οτι τα μεταφορικα ειναι μεσα στην τιμη,θα σου συνιστουσα να το ψαξεις καλυτερα.Τι εννοω.Παρηγγειλε ο γιος μου κατι εξαρτηματα ηλεκτρονικα απο Σιγκαπουρη και στο σαιτ μας εβγαλε με τα μεταφορικα τιμη 120 ε.Οταν πηγε να τα παραλλαβει απο αεροδρομιο πληρωσε  τελωνειο,φορους υπερ τριτων χωρων,μεταφορικα ξανα και εργατικα για να μπουν αποθηκη.Συνολο για πραγματα καθαρης αξιας 85 ε πληρωσε τελικη τιμη ολα μαζι 220 ε.Δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να μπεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια.Εμεις μπηκαμε 2 φορες δυστυχως γιατι τα συγκεκριμενα δεν υπηρχαν παρα μονο Σιγκαπουρη και Αμερικη


Οχι δεν έλεγε οτι τα μεταφορικά συμπεριλαμβάνονται μέσα ειναι 72$ το κλουβι + 17$ τα μεταφορικά για να ερθει εδω Θεσσαλονίκη έλεγε το μονο π δεν ξέρω ειναι αν θα περάσει τελωνείο ή όχι. Βέβαια και 70 ειναι αρκετά χρήματα οπότε αν ειναι να δώσω περίπου τόσα το ξανά σκέφτομαι για τις 2 76αρες.

(κτ άλλο παιδιά αν κάνω τις 2 76αρες μια και το έχω στο κωμοδινο μ σε αποσταση περίπου μισού μέτρου απ το κεφάλι μ όταν κοιμάμαι θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας ; Τον καθαρίζω 2 φορές τη βδομάδα και αρκετές φορές πεταω οτι εχει το ταψακι (δλδ τσοφλια απ τα σπορια ή τπτ φτερά/πουπουλα) για όταν φτερουγαει να μν τα πετάει κ έξω )

----------


## xrisam

> Οχι δεν έλεγε οτι τα μεταφορικά συμπεριλαμβάνονται μέσα ειναι 72$ το κλουβι + 17$ τα μεταφορικά για να ερθει εδω Θεσσαλονίκη έλεγε το μονο π δεν ξέρω ειναι αν θα περάσει τελωνείο ή όχι. Βέβαια και 70 ειναι αρκετά χρήματα οπότε αν ειναι να δώσω περίπου τόσα το ξανά σκέφτομαι για τις 2 76αρες.
> 
> (κτ άλλο παιδιά αν κάνω τις 2 76αρες μια και το έχω στο κωμοδινο μ σε αποσταση περίπου μισού μέτρου απ το κεφάλι μ όταν κοιμάμαι θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας ; Τον καθαρίζω 2 φορές τη βδομάδα και αρκετές φορές πεταω οτι εχει το ταψακι (δλδ τσοφλια απ τα σπορια ή τπτ φτερά/πουπουλα) για όταν φτερουγαει να μν τα πετάει κ έξω )


Στέλιο στο πρώτο ερώτημα θα σου πώ ότι έχω αγοράσει πολλά πράγματα απο  Κίνα ακόμα και το νυφικό μου και δεν έχω πληρωσεί τίποτα απο φόρους. Από  Αμερική δεν το τολμώ γιατι στο τελωνείο δεν αστειέυονται!

Όσο  για το να κοιμάσε μαζί του εγω το κάνω ήδη. Αρχικά τον είχα για να τον  προσέχω μέχρι να γίνει καλά απο την κύστη στην φτερούγα και έπειτα για  να ξεπεράσει την καταθλιψη που πέθανε η Κίρκη μας, τελικά τον  μεταφέρουμε κάθε βράδυ στο υπνοδωμάτιο γιατί μας λείπει αν δεν τον  έχουμε. Εννοείται ότι καθαρίζω το κλουβί κάθε μέρα.

Αν το έχεις καθαρούλι δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα άλλωστε τα πουλιά είναι από τα πιό καθαρά πλάσματα.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Για Κίνα ξέρω ειναι πανουργοι τα στέλνουν τζάμπα :Ρ αλλα απο Αμερική κ εγω το φοβάμαι για τελωνεία κ φόρους. Μάλλον θα παραγγειλω τις 2 76αρες

----------


## kostas0206

Και μια 76αρα μια χαρα ειναι!
και αν το βγαζεις αρκετη ωρα εξω, ουυυυ τελεια θα ειναι!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Α άμα το κάνω θα το κάνωσπιταρονα όχι σπιτάκι :Ρ

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Παιδια βρηκα και αυτο το κλουβι και η τιμη ειναι 59.90 + δωρεαν μεταφορικα απο Γερμανια:
*Χαρακτηριστικά: Συνολικό Ύψος: 157 εκατοστά (συμπ. οροφή) Cage Διαστάσεις: 130 εκατοστά x 52 εκατοστά x 52 cm (H / W / D) οροφή Διαστάσεις 65 cm x 66 cm (Π / T) μέσα στο κλουβί: 128 εκατοστά x 50 εκ. Χ 50 cm (H / W / D) πάχος πλέγματος: 2 χιλιοστά απόσταση του πλέγματος: 1,5 εκατοστά μεγάλη πόρτα οθόνης: 20 εκ. x 26 cm (H / W) Μικρή Πόρτα Screen: 20 εκ. x 12 εκ. (συγγνωμη αν δεν τα καταλαβαινεται ειναι απο το google translate γιατι ηταν στα γερμανικα και τα δικα μ ειναι πολυ σκουριασμενα  )

*
*
Γνωμες παρακαλω και αν εχετε θετικα κ αρνητικα ! Ευχαριστω
*

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μια διορθωση δεν το ειχα προχωρησει τοσο κ δεν το ειχα δει καλα γραμμενο (ελεγε τζαμπα μεταφορικα για Γερμανια) για να ερθει εδω ειναι 15,90Ε επιβαρυνση.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Εκλεισε τελικα το παρηγγειλα κ τωρα περιμενω  :Jumping0011:  ::  ::

----------


## xrisam

> Εκλεισε τελικα το παρηγγειλα κ τωρα περιμενω


Λογικα θα έρθει αμοντάριστο? Αντε με το καλό να το λάβεις!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Λογικα θα έρθει αμοντάριστο? Αντε με το καλό να το λάβεις!


Ναι,ετσι πιστεύω κ εγω. Θα το προσπαθήσω μόνος μ κ αν δεν το καταφέρω θα πω τν πατέρα μ για βοήθεια (αν κ οτι πιάνει να φτιάξει το χαλάει συνήθως :Ρ )

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Παλι ακυρο εφαγα... ηθελε 50Ε ακομα για μεταφορικα δλδ συνολο 65..οποτε ακυρωσα την παραγγελια..

----------


## vasilakis13

στελιο ειδικα για κλουβι που ειναι πολυ ογκωδες θα σου προτεινα να κοιταξεις το πολυ σε ελληνικο eshop,αλλιως σε πετ σοπ.αφου μενεις θεσαλονικη λογικα θα εχετε αρκετα πετ σοπ,παρε τηλεφωνο σε αρκετα ωστε να παρεις μια ιδεα απο τιμες,δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να πας σε ολα.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ξερεις τι γινεται εχω δει αρκετα(πετσοπ ειδικα οσο εψαχνα κ για κοκατιλ) αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι που να μ ταιριαζει,δλδ σε μεγεθος και σε χρηματα(δλδ οταν βλεπεις αυτο το κλουβι να το δινουν εξω 60Ε κ εδω 150Ε λες στασου ρε γτ τοσο ? ή τα φερνουν μονο απ εξω κ εδω δν κανουν τετοια..)

----------


## vasilakis13

αυτο που λες ισχυει,ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις κατι που να τα αξιζει τα λευτα του σε  πετ σοπ,ολα ειναι υπερκοστολογημενα.
περιμενε να ξαναφερουν ζευγαρωστρες,η αν εχεις ορεξη και λιγα εργαλεια φτιαξε ενα μονος σου.μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ραφια ντεξιον για σκελετο,νομιζω ειχα δει σε φυλλαδιο γνωστου καταστηματος με 15 ευρω,και κουνελοσυρμα.θελει λιγη δουλεια ομως στις πορτες και στο ταψι για να το καθαριζεις.διαφορετικα δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορεσεις να βρεις κατι καλυτερο

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Βρηκα ενα πετσοπ με τις ακριβως ιδιες ζευγαρωστρες π εχει κ αυτο στην Αθηνα και κατι μεγαλα π ηθελα τυπου 1.60 θα ρωτησω και για τα 4 π σημειωσα κ ελπιζω ν εχουν λογικες τιμες

----------


## stephan

> Βρηκα ενα πετσοπ με τις ακριβως ιδιες ζευγαρωστρες π εχει κ αυτο στην Αθηνα και κατι μεγαλα π ηθελα τυπου 1.60 θα ρωτησω και για τα 4 π σημειωσα κ ελπιζω ν εχουν λογικες τιμες


Η φτηνότερη ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα (60χ40χ40) που εχω βρει σε πετ σοπ ειναι 25 ευρω και να φανταστεις οτι σε e-shop της αθηνας εχει το ιδιο κλουβι με 15!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> ...η αν εχεις ορεξη και λιγα εργαλεια φτιαξε ενα μονος σου.μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ραφια ντεξιον για σκελετο,νομιζω ειχα δει σε φυλλαδιο γνωστου καταστηματος με 15 ευρω,και κουνελοσυρμα.θελει λιγη δουλεια ομως στις πορτες και στο ταψι για να το καθαριζεις...


οσο για να το φτιαξω μονος μ πολυ χλωμο τωρα ειδικα με τις εξεταστικες κλπ,οχι πως αμα δεν ειχα θα μπορουσα αλλα με τις κατασκευες μαλλον δεν πιανουν τα χερια μ(τις μεγαλες τουλαχιστον  :: ) 




> Η φτηνότερη ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα (60χ40χ40) που εχω βρει σε πετ σοπ ειναι 25 ευρω και να φανταστεις οτι σε e-shop της αθηνας εχει το ιδιο κλουβι με 15!


Ναι μαλλον για το ιδιο e-shop πρεπει ν λεμε και εγω τοσο τις βρισκω γι αυτο τσατιζομαι και κοιταω εξωτερικο.. Ελπιζω αυτο π βρηκα να μην μ πει τιμες διαστημικες και να αγορασω κτ απο εκει.
Εχει παντως αρκετα καλη ποικιλια σε σχεση με αλλα π ειχα δει και σε καποια π ειχα παει κ απο κοντα

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Τραγικοιιι.. ! 60χ60χ168--185Ε(απο γερμανια 60Ε+50Εμεταφορικα) // 86χ58χ192--165Ε // Ζευγαρωστρες 76αρα--35Ε(απο γερμανια 44(οι 2)Ε+20Ε μεταφορικα,*ΠΙΟ φτηνα*) 60αρα--25Ε 

Δηλαδη* ΤΙ κερδος* βγαζουν... ! Με μια πωληση κλουβας θελουν να βγαλουν το 1/4 του ενοικιου του μαγαζιου?? Εχω εκνευριστει οσο δεν γινεται........  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Τελικα θα μου κανει ο Θειος μ ενα μεταλλικο πλαισιο  :: και θα το κλεισω  μονος μ με συρμα  ::  , θα μ κανει κ ταψακι !

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καποιες ερωτησεις σχετικα με τα υλικα της κατασκευης, τι συρμα χρησιμοποιουμε ? (κουνελοσυρμα εχω ακουσει,υπαρχει κτ αλλο ? ) και αν θελησω να το βαψω τι μπογια ? (βιολογικη ? μη τοξικη ? τι ζηταω ? ) Αυτα προς το παρων, μεχρι την Τριτη λογικα θα εχω το πλαισιο  :Big Grin:  οποτε σιγα σιγα ετοιμαζομαι να παρω κ τα υπολοιπα

----------


## Efthimis98

Το σύρμα είναι μία χαρά! 
Θα σου πρότεινα να μην το βάψεις, γιατί οι παπαγάλοι έχουν την τάση να σκαρφαλώνουν στα κάγκελα με το ράμφος και ότι και να κάνουμε με τον καιρό η μπογιά θα "ξεφτίσει" ! Αν δεν πάλι να την βάψεις, ζήτα οικολογική μπογιά ! Ότι και να γίνει να είναι οικολογική!  :winky:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μαλιστα,οικολογικη λοιπον. Θα τον ρωτησω αν υπαρχει κατι για να κραταει παραπανω. Απλα λεω να το βαψω γτ η μανα μ θα με πριξει κ πως ειναι ετσι κ μες το δωματιο ειναι ακυρο... κλασσικη ελληνιδα μανα  ::

----------


## vasilakis13

το συρμα που χρησιμοποιουμε κυριως ειναι κουνελοσυρμα γαλβανιζε. για βαψιμο νομιζω βιολογικη μπογια αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος
κοιτα εδω να παρεις μια ιδεα για την κατασκευη,Τα καινούρια μας κλουβιά για τα κοκατιλάκια!!!,νομιζω ειναι απο τις πιο ωραιες κατασκευες του φορουμ

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλα δεν ειμαι ακομα 100% σιγουρος για το βαψιμο απλα μην ειναι κατι θαμπο η κτ τετοιο,γι αυτο ελεγα για το βαψιμο. Ποο ειδα αυτο της Βικυς και σκεφτοαμαι εγω π ειπα στο θειο μ να μ κανει σκελετο 1.70χ60χ50 θα ειναι οντως τεραστιο  :: ... Αλλα απ την αλλη μπορει σε αυτο το μεγαλο αργοτερα να το χωρισω στη μεση και να βαλω και lovebirds  :Big Grin:  μ αρεσουν πολυ τα χρωματα τους, ή κανα ζακο  ::  ( Eκει ειναι που θα φριξει η μανα  ::  xaxaxa)

----------


## vasilis.a

με το κουνελοσυρμα μπορεις να κανεις ομορφες κλουβες και βολικες για τα πουλακια.να προσεξεις ομως να βρεις την πιο μικρη διαμετρο στην τρυπα.ακομη και η μικροτερη τρυπα να ξερεις ομως οτι δεν ειναι ασφαλης απο αρπακτικα(γατες περιστερια κουκουβαγιες)

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μεσα στο σπιτι θα ειναι το "κλουβακι" κ αμα τα βγαζω εξω μπορει (οσο θα ειναι λιγα ) εχω κ το παρων κλουβι 40χ40χ50Υ οποτε αμα θελουν εξω θα κανουν μια αλλαγη κ θα παιρνουν περισσοτερο αερα  :: 
.
Αυτο π δεν ξερω ειναι μεχρι ποσο μεγαλο κενο μπορει να ειναι ? πχ 1χ1 (cm) 1x1.5 ?

----------


## vasilis.a

καλυτερα οταν τα βγαζεις εξω και εφοσον εισαι χαμηλα και κινδυνευουν απο γατες να υπαρχει εκει κοντα καποιος να παρατηρει και οχι να τους αλλαζεις κλουβι.αν εισαι ψηλοτερα και δεν κινδυνευεις απο γατες καλυψε με πανι η χαρτονι την οροφη και τουλαχιστον μια ακομη πλευρα του κλουβιου και εισαι οκ.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Οχι,οχι απο γάτες και αλλα ζώα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μια χαρα ειναι !

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω νεα για το κλουβι κ ειπα να το μοιραστω ^^ ! Απο εκει π ελεγα πως ο θειος μου θα μ κανει μονο το σκελετο τελικα θα μου το κανει ολοκληρο  :Happy0064: 

Ειμαι πλεον στην αναζητηση του συρματος κ αναμεσα στην επιλογη γαλβανιζε και ανοξειδωτο .

Μεχρι στιγμης π ρωτησα το ανοξειδωτο ειναι ακριβουτσικο με 8,40Ε το μετρο(βεβαια μονο σε ενα μερος βρηκα ανοξειδωτο και απο Δευτερα θα παω να ρωτησω κ σε ενα ακομη με οικοδομικα υλικα μηπως εχει και μηπως ειναι πιο φτηνο  ::  ) .

Αυτο που ανησυχει ειναι οτι το κουτακι του πλεγματος ειναι πολυ μικρο τυπου 1χ1 (ισα ισα το μικρο μ δαχτυλακι παιρναει απο μεσα κ αυτο με το ζορι :S ) , τι ποτιστρα θα τους εχω μετα μεσα ? Τωρα εχω αυτη π μπαινει αναμεσα στα καγκελα . Αν βαλω κατι σε μπολακι οπως στους μεγαλους δεν θα λερωνεται κ πιο ευκολα και δεν θα πιτσιλαει κιολας ? 

Σχετικα με το γαλβανιζε που ρωτησα σε κανα 2 μαγαζια με κουτακι 1χ2 μ ειπε το μετρο παει περιπου στα 5Ε

Αν εχετε ιδεες τωρα ειναι η ωρα  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## vasilakis13

Εγώ θα έβαζα γαλβανιζε λόγω κόστους, όταν κοίταγα μηπως φτιάξω μόνος μου θυμάμαι σε γαλβανιζε ειχα καταλήξει. 
Για ποτίστρα το μπολάκι δεν είναι καθολου πρακτικό, πολλές φορές κωτσιλανε μέσα ενω για να το ανανεώνεις συχνά θα πρέπει να ξεκλειδωνεις το λουκέτο. Θα σου έλεγα ειτε να παρεις άλλο πλεγμα είτε να κόψεις κάποια οριζόντια συρματακια ώστε να χωρέσει
Νομίζω ακριβό το βρηκες τπ γαλβανιζε εγώ το είχα βρει 2,5-3 ευρώ το μετρο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι κουτάκι

----------


## johnrider

> Καλησπερα παιδια εχω νεα για το κλουβι κ ειπα να το μοιραστω ^^ ! Απο εκει π ελεγα πως ο θειος μου θα μ κανει μονο το σκελετο τελικα θα μου το κανει ολοκληρο 
> 
> Ειμαι πλεον στην αναζητηση του συρματος κ αναμεσα στην επιλογη γαλβανιζε και ανοξειδωτο .
> 
> Μεχρι στιγμης π ρωτησα το ανοξειδωτο ειναι ακριβουτσικο με 8,40Ε το μετρο(βεβαια μονο σε ενα μερος βρηκα ανοξειδωτο και απο Δευτερα θα παω να ρωτησω κ σε ενα ακομη με οικοδομικα υλικα μηπως εχει και μηπως ειναι πιο φτηνο  ) .
> 
> Αυτο που ανησυχει ειναι οτι το κουτακι του πλεγματος ειναι πολυ μικρο τυπου 1χ1 (ισα ισα το μικρο μ δαχτυλακι παιρναει απο μεσα κ αυτο με το ζορι :S ) , τι ποτιστρα θα τους εχω μετα μεσα ? Τωρα εχω αυτη π μπαινει αναμεσα στα καγκελα . Αν βαλω κατι σε μπολακι οπως στους μεγαλους δεν θα λερωνεται κ πιο ευκολα και δεν θα πιτσιλαει κιολας ? 
> 
> Σχετικα με το γαλβανιζε που ρωτησα σε κανα 2 μαγαζια με κουτακι 1χ2 μ ειπε το μετρο παει περιπου στα 5Ε
> ...


εγώ θα σου πρότεινα από ένα κλουβί η ζευγαρωστρα να κόψεις τις προσόψεις και να τις δέσεις στο πλεγμα, και ταΐστρες θα έχεις και πόρτες και θα μπορείς να βάζεις και τις ποτίστρες.

----------


## stephan

> εγώ θα σου πρότεινα από ένα κλουβί η ζευγαρωστρα να κόψεις τις προσόψεις και να τις δέσεις στο πλεγμα, και ταΐστρες θα έχεις και πόρτες και θα μπορείς να βάζεις και τις ποτίστρες.


Πωλούνται και ξεχωριστές, σκέτες προσόψεις για οικονομία  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Εγω στη θεση σου θα εβαζα γαλβανιζε κουνελοσυρμα!
Ο σκελετος απο τι υλικο θα ειναι?
Οσον αφορα την ποτιστρα θα εκανα αυτο που λεει ο βασιλης παραπανω.
Δες εδω, ειναι ενα σχεδιο για τη κλουβα που θα εφτιαχνα, αλλα εμεινα μονο στο σχεδιο!
Τον σκελετο θα τον εκανα απο dexion και θα εβαζα γαλβανιζε κουνελοσυρμα και ταψι απο γαλβανιζε λαμαρινα, οπου δεν θα ειχαν προσβαση τα πουλακια, επισης κατω κατω θα εκανα και ενα ραφι αποθηκευσης διαφορων πραγματων, τροφων, ταιστρων κτλ.  :winky:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Και εμενα καπως ετσι θα μου το κανει αλλα ! χμμ δεν ειχα σκεφτει το χωρο αποθηκευσης και οι διαστασεις π εχω βαλει εγω ειναι ισα ισα για να χωραει στο δωματιο μ  ::  . To θεμα ειναι τωρα να τον πω να μ βαλει κ ενα κομματι πλεγμα για να μν πατανε στο ταψι . 

Για τα υπολοιπα σιδερα δεν ξερω τι θα βαλει υποθετω πως δεν θα ειναι κατι που να σκουριαζει εφοσον ξερει πως θα ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι και πως ειναι κ για παπαγαλακι  :Big Grin:  . 

Λογικα θα κοψω καποια κουτακια για να το μεγαλωσω και να χωραει η ποτιστρα  ::

----------


## vasilakis13

επισης πες του να κανει αρκετα μεγαλη την πορτα ωστε να εχεις προσβαση σε ολο το κλουβι βαζοντας το χερι απο την πορτα

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Σχετικα με την πορτα μεγαλη θα γινει το ειχαμε στο σχεδιο  ::  καποια αλλα ξεχασα και θα τον παρω τηλ να τα μεταφερω  :Big Grin:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω πως μεχρι παρασκευη θα εχω το "κλουβακι" μου ^^ και θα ανεβασω κ φωτο !(Τελικα θα εχει πλεγμα πανω απο το ταψακι και ενα ραφακι επισης ^^) Αυριο παω να δω για πλεγμα και Παρασκευη λογικα θα μου το τελειωσει ο θειος μ. Σχετικα με τα κλαδια πειραζει αν εχουν μεγαλη διαμετρο ? Γιατι η βιδα π εχω βρει (διπλη οπως εχει κ ο mitsman ^^) ειναι λιγο χοντρη και δεν βρισκω τριγυρω πιο λεπτη :/

----------


## kostas0206

Μια χαρα σε βρισκω!

Φαντασου στη φυση, τα κλαδια εχουν μονο ενα μεγεθος? οχι! οποτε μπορεις να βαλεις και χοντρα κλαδια, και λιγοτερο χοντα κτλ.
Καλο θα ηταν να αγορασεις και μια πατηθρα απο σχοινι και να τη βαλεις και αυτη, ή απλουστερα ενα χοντρουτσικο σχοινι ιστιοπλοϊας. Μονο προσε οταν και αν ξεφτισει!  :Happy:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Το εχω κατα νου αυτο με το σχοινι, αλλα δεν βρισκω σε πετσοπ εδω και δεν μπορω ν ψαχνω για σχοινια ιστιοπλοιας (βαριεμαι  :: ) οποτε αν τυχει κ βρω πουθενα το κλασσικο για κλουβι θα αγορασω αλλιως ξυλινες πατηθρες κ αγιος ο θεος ^^ .

Πηγα σημερα πηρα και το συρμα αλλα με εβαλε ψιλους στα αυτια ενας φιλος μ που πηγαμε μαζι και μ λεει "ρε μ.....α μηπως δεν ειναι ανοξειδωτο αυτο κτ ειδα στη κουλουρα στο χαρτι π εγραφε μπροστα κατι με 100% "g" κτ τετοιο.." και με εβαλε σε σκεψεις , μην εδωσα 33Ε για ανοξειδωτο κ ειναι γαλβανιζε ενω πχ μπορουσα να παρω το γαλβανιζε 5τ.μ 22Ε... 

Μπορουμε να το ξεχωρισουμε καπως ? (Βεβαια τωρα το πηρα το εχω δωσει κιολας αλλα κουβεντα να γινεται )

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Η αναζητηση μ ελαβε τελος και με μεγαλη μου χαρα σας παρουσιαζω το "κλουβακι" μου !!! (Αδειο ακομα εχω να το καθαρισω,μπορει και να το βαψω με καμια μη τοξικη μπογια εσωτερικα και να το γεμισω με σκαλιτσες/παιχνιδια/σχοινακια και αλλα πολλα πολλα) Εχει καποια μικρα ελλατωματακια τα οποια μπορω να τα διορθωσω πιστευω και θα ηθελα και τις δικιες σας αποψεις τι θα κανατε. Σχετικα με τα κοστοι εχω μονο να σας πω για το ανοξειδωτο πλεγμα το οποιο πηρα εγω  και πληρωσα (4τ.μ. και κατι = 33.60Ε) ολα τα υπολοιπα ηταν δωρεα του *ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΥ ΘΕΙΟΥ ΛΕΩ* και του :: . Εγω μονο μετρα ειπα τα περισσοτερα στην εκτελεση ηταν σχεδιο του θειου ! Πολλα ειπα ας μιλησουν οι φωτο !  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Κλειστη πορτα !


Ανοιχτη πορτα!


Το ραφακι με τα ροδακια!


Το πορτακι !


Το ταψακι !


Εδω μ εχει βαλει σε δυο πλευρες αντικριστα αυτες τις γωνιες αλλα μαλλον φαινεται δεν ειχε αλλο για να βαλει και στις 4 οποτε εχω καποια μικροελλατωματακια τα οποια θα δειξω παρακατω και θα ηθελα γνωμες  :: 







Σκεφτομαι να παρω κομματια ξυλο και να τα "κολλησω" με λιγη σιλικονη στην οποια δεν θα εχουν προσβαση απο πουθενα τα πουλια

Και εδω κατι τετοιες μαυριλες που δεν φευγουν οποτε σκεφτομαι να παρω ή μπογια ή να τα τριψω με γυαλοχαρτο(αλλα θα θελει πολλη δουλεια  :: )

----------


## vasilakis13

Αυτό δεν είναι κλουβι, σπίτι ειναι, χωράει να μπεις και συ μέσα που λέει ο λόγος! !
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο βρασιδας θα το απολαύσει!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ε ναι ειπαμε να του κανω ενα κλουβακι και να μεινει κ για αργοτερα αν θα γινουν περισσοτερα ! 

Εγω δεν ξερω αν χωραω παντως η αδερφη μ χωραει στανταρ ^^ !!

----------


## teo24

Παρα πολυ καλο.Μπραβο στον μερακλη θειο.

----------


## lagreco69

Κλουβαρα!! Στελιο. 

Ρωτησε τον θειο σου μην εχει κανεναν φιλο βαφεα να το παρει στο βαφειο του να στο βαψει με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη.  

Καταπληκτικη δουλεια, πολλα μπραβο!!! στον θειο.  :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Εκει στις γωνιες που εδειξες μπορεις να βαλεις αντι για ξυλο ισως καποιο λεπτο πλαστικο με σιλικονη γυρω γυρω ουτως ωστε σε περιπτωση ψειρας (φτου,φτου μακρια) να μην υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να κρυφτουν οπως επισης και σε οτι τρυπα υπαρχει να την κλεισεις.
Παντως συγχαρητηρια σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι πολυ σουπερ το κλουβι.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Κλουβαρα!! Στελιο. 
> 
> Ρωτησε τον θειο σου μην εχει κανεναν φιλο βαφεα να το παρει στο βαφειο του να στο βαψει με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη. 
> 
> Καταπληκτικη δουλεια, πολλα μπραβο!!! στον θειο.


Πιστευω αρκετα τον τυραννησα και δεν με παιρνει και λεφτα  ::  οποτε πηγα πηρα μια μπογια πλαστικο οικολογικο μη τοξικο, το ζητησα συγκεκριμενα μη τοξικο και μ εδωσε ενα μισοκιλο(δεν εχει πιο λιγο ^^ ) της Ber**ng οικολογικο. Σιγα σιγα το Σαββατοκυριακο θα το πιασω και θα το βαψω με ενα πινελακι να κανω κ εγω κατι για αυτο το κλουβακι ^^ . Θα εχει προβλημα αμα το γλυφει/δαγκωνει/καταπινει ? Τι διαφορα θα εχει η ηλεκτροστατικη απο αυτη π θα κανω εγω μετο πινελακι ?






> Εκει στις γωνιες που εδειξες μπορεις να βαλεις αντι για ξυλο ισως καποιο λεπτο πλαστικο με σιλικονη γυρω γυρω ουτως ωστε σε περιπτωση ψειρας (φτου,φτου μακρια) να μην υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να κρυφτουν οπως επισης και σε οτι τρυπα υπαρχει να την κλεισεις.
> Παντως συγχαρητηρια σε καθε περιπτωση ειναι πολυ σουπερ το κλουβι.


Αν εβαζα σκετη σιλικονη σκετη λες να υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει να την τσιμπησει/φαει και να εχουμε τιποτα τραβαλα?(Αν κ ειναι στο πατω του κλουβιου) Το σκεφτηκα κ αυτο . Και αυτο π λες για τη ψειρα που μπορει ν κρυφτει εννοεις να κρυφτει στο ξυλο ?

----------


## lagreco69

> Θα εχει προβλημα αμα το γλυφει/δαγκωνει/καταπινει ?


Ρισκο για εμενα! μονο με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη θα εβαφα κλουβια για παπαγαλους. 




> Τι διαφορα θα εχει η ηλεκτροστατικη απο αυτη π θα κανω εγω μετο πινελακι ?


Αυτη με το πινελο μπορει να ξεφλουρισει-ξεκολλησει με ασχημα αποτελεσματα. η ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη κολλαει και δενει απολυτα επανω στο σιδερο γιατι ψηνεται μετα το βαψιμο σε ειδικο φουρνο.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μαλιστα,μαλιστα.. χμμμ...

Ασχημα αποτελεσματα εννοεις σε περιπτωση που το φαει ή απο το πως θα φαινεται ?

Το σημειο π θα βαψω θα ειναι 2-3 διαστασεις του σκελετου ουσιαστικα στα οποια δεν πιστευω πως θα δαγκωνει/γλειφει κλπ και θα τα περασω απaλα ενα λεπτο χερι, για το λογο του ξεφλουδισματος/ξεκολληματος, αλλα και σε καποια τετοια περιπτωση αν ειναι 2 τα παπαγαλακια μεχρι τοτε ^^ θα τα αλλαζω στο αλλο κλουβακι που εχω τωρα κ θα το διορθωνω, αν ειναι περισσοτερα ισως υπαρξει προβλημα αν κ λεει στο κουτι στη βαφη πως στεγνωνει σε 1-2 ωρες .

----------


## vasilis.a

η πλαστικη μπογια δεν θα ''κολησει'' πανω σε αυτο το μεταλλο..θα φαινεται σαν να το εχεις κανει με νερομπογια..αστο ως εχει αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Πολυ φοβαμαι μηπως εκανα κουταμαρα που το εβαψα :/ . 

Εκει που το εβαψα τωρα εχει βγαλει κατι κιτρινες κυλιδες , τι παιζει να ειναι ? (Σκουρια ? :/) 

Βεβαια δεν παιζει να πιανεται με το ραμφος του απο κει ειναι στο σκελετο το πολυ πολυ να πιανεται απο το πλεγμα

----------


## Steliosan

Θα μπορουσες να το βαψεις και με σπευ υψηλων θερμοκρασιων ειναι σουπερ και δεν φευγει με την καμια ετσι θα γλυτωνες και τα λεφτα απο την ηλ/κη βαφη.
Και μαλλον θα ειναι σκουρια αν δεν ειναι ανοειδωτο το κλουβι ή αν ειναι θα ειναι η κολληση.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

:/ χμμ ειναι κυλιδες κυλιδες παντου στο σκελετο, οποτε τωρα αν ειναι σκουρια τι μπορω να κανω ? Να το περασω ενα χερι μινιο κ μετα ξανα μπογια ? (Θα ρωτησω και τον θειο μ το απογευμα)

Μαλλον βιαστηκα να το βαψω,αλλα απ την αλλη το σπρεϊ αυτο π λες με την τοξικοτητα κλπ δεν θα ειχε θεμα ?(επισης μαλλον χαζομαρα μ ειπε ο θειος εχει ενα σπρεϊ να περνουσε τα ποδαρακια κατω,επρεπε να τον πω να το περασει ολο μια μπορει ν εχει τετοιο π ελεγες.. το θεμα ειναι απο δω κ περα τι κανω :/ )

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Παιδια εχει γινει μια κλουβαρα *ΤΕΛΕΙΑ*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  . Σημερα το απογευμα ηρθε ο φιλος μου ο Μητσος(μερικοι τον γνωρισατε στη συναντηση ^^) με το βαλιτσακι και το τρυπανι  ::  !Φτιαξαμε κλαδια ,γωνιες κλαδια κλπ απο αμυγδαλια,ελια και λεμονια  :Big Grin:  ! Αυριο θα βαλω παιχνιδια, θα "μπαλωσω" τις γωνιες με κατι που βρηκα ,θα κανω και μια τρυπα για την ποτιστρα ΚΑΙ θα ανεβασω φωτο ! ! Και υστερα θα το βαλω διπλα στο κλουβι του Βρασιδα να μου πει τη γνωμη του  :Evilgrin0039: 

(με ανησυχει λιγο π εχει τις κιτρινες κυλιδες  :sad:  αλλα ελπιζω πως δεν θα πιανετε με το ραμφος του απο κει ωστε να το "τρωει" )

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μια ερωτηση: Το νερο πρεπει να ειναι χαμηλα οπως τα φαγητα ή δεν εχει θεμα ? Γτ θελω να κοψω το πλεγμα οποτε μετα δεν θα διορθωνεται . :/

----------


## stephan

αν βάλεις εσωτερική ποτίστρα πρέπει να το βάλεις σε υψως οπου δεν θα εχει πατήθρα/ες απο πανω, για να μην κουτσουλάν μεσα. Αν βάλεις εξωτερική τοτε δεν εχεις θεμα, την βάζεις οπου σε βολεύει  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δεν εχει θεμα, αρκει να μην μπορει να κουτσουλα εκει μεσα.

*Στεφανε, μαζι γραφαμε.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

χεχε τωρα τροποποισα μια ποτιστρα στο μικρο το κλουβι π εχω και γερνει προς τα πισω και φοβαμαι μηπως δεν κατεβαινει το νερο :/. Α και κατι ακομα εβαλα στη γωνια ενα ξυλο διαγωνια εκει σκεφτομαι να βαλω στη γωνια το φαγητο για να μην μπορει να κατσει και μεσα και σκεφτηκα τωρα στο ιδιο σημειο να βαλω και το σουπιοκοκαλο,ή δεν ειναι καλη ιδεα ?

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

μιλαω για εξωτερικη*

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ερχεται και το φωτογραφικο υλικο !! !! !!  ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  :: 

*Εργασια και χαρα ^^ 

*

*Το σπιτακι σκετο ! 
*


*Περιεργο καινουριο πραμα αριστερα ! 
*


*Το πανω μισο απο κοντα
*


*Τελικα το εκανα κατι σαν θηλια με το δεματικο και το εβαλα καπως ετσι 
*

*Και το κατω μισο
*


*το ραφακι με τα ζιμπραγκαλα  
*


*Xmm για να κανω ενα τεστ drive το καινουριο μου σπιτι ! ! 
*



*Γραμμενο σε εχω ασε με ησυχο !
*


*Θες κατι μηπως ???
*


Και τελος να προσθεσω πως ολα ειναι self construct ! ! Πατηθρες ! Σκαλα τα παντα ! με την ευγενικη χορηγεια των εργαλειων του Μητσου του φιλου μου π ηρθε και στη συναντηση ^^ (στην αρχη γκρινιαζε αλλα μετα την ειδε Μπομπ ο Μαστορας χαχαχα) .Μενει να βαλω 2-3 ακομα παιχνιδια μεσα αφου φτιαξω . Και τελος μενει να μαθει που βρισκονται η τροφη και το νερο !! Θα μαθει δεν θα μαθει   :Confused0006: ???

----------


## mitsman

Νερο βαζε του σε μπολακι οπως ειναι αυτο της τροφης, αν το κρεμας απο τα καγκελα εσωτερικα!!!
Ειναι απιστευτο κλουβι, σου βγαζω το καπελο!!!!!

Μην φοβασαι για το αν μαθουν το νερο και το φαι..... δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην το βρουν! σου υπογραφω!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ευχαριστω  :Big Grin:  ! ! ! Το πλαστικο λες ? ή να βαλω ανοξειδωτο ? Απλα δεν ηθελα να βαλω μπολακι μην πηγαινει και κουτσουλαει μεσα :/

Ωραια αφου θα το μαθει(ουν οταν ειναι πολλα  :: ) χαιρομαι !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gardelius

_Στέλιο Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!! 

Εξαιρετική κατασκευή !!!!!!!!_

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλα.. απιστευτη κλουβαρα!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Απο το απογευμα θα προσθεσω και μια "παιδικη χαρα" και ενα σταντακι που θα μαστορεψουμε με τον φιλο Μητσο ! !  :Big Grin:  (Αν τα εχουμε τελειωσει τετοιοι μαστορες της συμφορας χαχαχα)

----------


## nikosg6

παρα πολυ καλη κατασκευη συγχαρητηρια!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Τέλεια η κλουβάρα, μπράβο.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Και εφτασε ο καιρος για νεο decor και διαμορφωσεις για το σπιτακι ! ! ! 


Χμμμ γιατι εγινε αυτη η τρυπα ?! ?!...
Απλο για να μπει μια φωλιτσα απ εξω  :: . 
Η φωλιτσα και τα συνεργα ! 


Καιρο τωρα σκεφτομουν πως να την κανω χωρις να κοψω συρμα και τελικα κατεληξα πως δεν γινεται. Ή θα επιανε αρκετο χωρο μεσα στο κλουβι και δεν θα μπορουσα να βλεπω και τι γινεται μεσα ή θα το εκοβα οπως κ τελικα εγινε.

Το εκοψα λοιπον κ λιμαρα τις αιχμηρες προεξοχες της τρυπας και απο το κομματι διοτι τιποτα δεν ειναι αχρηστο και παντα περνουσα το δαχτυλο σαν διαπιστωση οτι δεν γρατζουναει ή χειροτερα κοβει :O ! ! !


Το σκεπτικο μου ηταν να στηριζεται η φωλια διπλα στο κομοδινο π εχω καπως ετσι ωστε να μην κανει λακουβα το "τοιχωμα" του συρματος 


και οταν χρειαζομαι το κομοδινο καπου αλλου να το αντικαθιστω με ενα σκαμπο και 1-2 βιβλια αλλα διαπιστωσα πως ηθελε περισσοτερα βιβλια ΠΟΛΥ περισσοτερα ! Ομως ηταν ηδη αργα κ ειχα κανει την τρυπα :/ 

Οποτε μετα σκεφτηκα να χρησημοποιησω τις τρυπες που εχει και να περασω σπαγγο ο οποιος θα δενει στο σκελετο του κλουβιου και θα μοιραζει το βαρος λιγο 


και οπως ειπα κ πριν τιποτα δεν ειναι αχρηστο με 4 δεματικα κλεινει η τρυπα κ γινεται οπως πριν ^_^

Ετσι ειναι και απο μεσα(αυριο θα βγαλω τα δεματικα + θα δεσω με σπαγγο ετσι ωστε να ειναι ετοιμη πληρος) και σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω θεση τη σκαλιτσα και να την βαλω απο την πλευρα π ειναι η τρυπα της φωλιας


Αυτες ηταν οι αλλαγες κ ειπα να τις μοιραστω  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vasilakis13

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σε βολέψει αλλά μπορείς να τα πιάσεις με κάτι σχοινια ελαστικά που έχουν γάτζους στα άκρα του. Βάζεις 2 τέτοια να γρατζωνονται απο τα κάγκελα πάνω και κατω της φωλιάς και άλλο 1 στα πλαγια. Αυτά τα σχοινιά νομίζω λέγονται και χταπόδι

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Χμμ ναι τα γνωριζω,καλη ιδεα ! 

Αλλα δεν εχω τετοια αυτη τη στιγμη  ::  οποτε βολευτηκα με τον καλο μ σπαγγο 

Αν δω να τον τρωνε/κοβουν θα κοιταξω για διαφορετικη λυση

----------

